# Thinking of upgrade



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

So, seriously considering an upgrade.

Currently using either a moka-pot or Nespresso machine.

(Stop laughing now)

I'm toying with getting a gaggia classic, for espresso latte cappuccino. Seems to get much love on here.

Seen a few second hand, 100-150 range.

Appart from getting older model, anything I should look ou for?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you can get one with a PID already fitted you won't have to worry about temperature surfing. There's one in the for sale section at the moment but you'll need a couple more posts yet before you can see it.

Don't forget you'll also need an espresso capable grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ciaran said:


> So, seriously considering an upgrade.
> 
> Currently using either a moka-pot or Nespresso machine.
> 
> ...


You will need a grinder capable of espresso - budget £100 for a hand grinder or £200 for electric one second hand.

Also scales and a decent tamper will be required .


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> If you can get one with a PID already fitted you won't have to worry about temperature surfing. There's one in the for sale section at the moment but you'll need a couple more posts yet before you can see it.
> 
> Don't forget you'll also need an espresso capable grinder.


Thanks, must look up PID now, more research required.


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You will need a grinder capable of espresso - budget £100 for a hand grinder or £200 for electric one second hand.
> 
> Also scales and a decent tamper will be required .


I've been looking at the sage pro for a grinder, also knock if I were going manual. (Admittedly didn't spend ages research manual ones)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ciaran said:


> I've been looking at the sage pro for a grinder, also knock if I were going manual. (Admittedly didn't spend ages research manual ones)


If you can get one knock is a good hand hand grinder


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Have a look at the eureka mignon for grinder - very popular starting grinder on here


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Have a look at the eureka mignon for grinder - very popular starting grinder on here


Cheers, off to check that out as well.


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

How bad is the coffee using pre ground or the pods?

Can't see my wife going all in, she likes the convenience of the Nespresso, if it's not to bad using the above, I can get rid of the Nespresso and she can still pod


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ciaran said:


> How bad is the coffee using pre ground or the pods?
> 
> Can't see my wife going all in, she likes the convenience of the Nespresso, if it's not to bad using the above, I can get rid of the Nespresso and she can still pod


If you want good coffee and convenience then dont get the gaggia , it's not a plug and play machine.

Pre ground stales quick, real quick, real real quick.

Pulling a shot either with pre ground or fresh ground still requires some skill ( tamping , setting a dose , setting a brew ratio)

Pods I have no experience of, but unsure of the quality or if you can use with a Gaggia.

Honestly if you are not going to get a grinder , stick with Nespresso ir make all the coffee yourself or just use if for you.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

If it all sounds like too much of a faff (I for one love it) why not go for the middle ground of bean to cup?

The one generally recommended on here is the Melitta Caffeo Varianza


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't mind faffing, was just wondering if we could get both types, she could use pressurised basket with pods. I could go whole hog with grinder tamping etc

That way I could sell Nespresso machines, to put towards beans, new seals

If pods in the gaggia are useless, I will have to keep a Nespresso machine for her.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ciaran said:


> I don't mind faffing, was just wondering if we could get both types, she could use pressurised basket with pods. I could go whole hog with grinder tamping etc
> 
> That way I could sell Nespresso machines, to put towards beans, new seals
> 
> If pods in the gaggia are useless, I will have to keep a Nespresso machine for her.


I have no experience of pods in a machine, so cant comment on quality.


----------



## CoffeeNooge (May 18, 2019)

Totally agree with Mrboots2u. If you get a gaggia, you're getting a hobby rather than a coffee machine (at least for the first few months depending on how keen you are!). I inherited mine originally from a friend's parents who couldn't get to grips with it. Was frustrating initially but ultimately very rewarding.

Grinder recommendations above are solid.


----------



## Crazylady (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm taking a keen interest in all replies to this as I am also wanting to upgrade but not sure which way to go yet. Thanks to anyone who will assist us green beans.


----------

